# Need help making my home safer



## AntAnt (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi Everyone,,

Glad I found this website. I currently find myself living alone in sunny South Florida in a small single family home. 

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to make my home safer for slip and falls and "senior proofing" so it's safe? Has anyone used a service that helps with this? Any recommendations where I should look? 

Maybe if you explain what you did to make your home safer, I can find inspiration. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2019)

Grab bars in every bathroom, tub area, toilet, etc.
Check smoke alarms
Fresh batteries on hand for flashlights, etc.
Non- slip flooring
Large rug/mats near sinks and tubs to absorb over-splash

Welcome to the forum and be safe!

https://www.healthinaging.org/tools-and-tips/home-safety-tips-older-adults


----------



## AntAnt (Oct 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Grab bars in every bathroom, tub area, toilet, etc.
> Check smoke alarms
> Fresh batteries on hand for flashlights, etc.
> Non-skid rugs
> ...


Thanks for the fast reply. Did you use a service or agency to tell you what you needed? Or go to walmart or cvs? thanks again


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2019)

AntAnt said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. Did you use a service or agency to tell you what you needed? Or go to walmart or cvs? thanks again



My initial list was just what I was taught about safety thoughout my life.  
Then, I just searched the Internet for Home Safety For Seniors, or words to that effect.

I'll bet your local senior center will have literature on safety you will find useful.


----------



## AntAnt (Oct 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My initial list was just what I was taught about safety thoughout my life.
> Then, I just searched the Internet for Home Safety For Seniors, or words to that effect.
> 
> I'll bet your local senior center will have literature on safety you will find useful.


Great idea, thank you


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

Even if you don't need them now, get bannister rails installed on both sides of the stairs.. I got my husband to install them after I had herniated discs in my lower back some years ago, and they've been an absolute boon helping me upstairs when my back is bad, or even more recently when my kneecap became displaced !!

Equally a handrail on the wall  in the shower..not one using a suction grip, but a proper one screwed into the wall.!!


Get rid of loose rugs which can cause trips and falls.. . or use a good rug sticker to attach them firmly to the floor..


I'm not in the USA..so I can't help with recommendations for service providers..

Welcome to the forum.. tho'...


----------



## AntAnt (Oct 18, 2019)

G


hollydolly said:


> Even if you don't need them now, get bannister rails installed on both sides of the stairs.. I got my husband to install them after I had herniated discs in my lower back some years ago, and they've been an absolute boon helping me upstairs when my back is bad, or even more recently when my kneecap became displaced !!
> 
> Equally a handrail on the wall  in the shower..not one using a suction grip, but a proper one screwed into the wall.!!
> 
> ...


great ideas, thanks


----------



## DaveA (Oct 18, 2019)

Pets, as wonderful as they are, can also be deadly.  We share the old homestead with our daughter's family. Plenty of room for all of us but there are 2 dogs and 2 cats roaming about  and although neither of us has fallen over them, we do stumble occasionally when they're "underfoot".  Or on the cellar stairs, one of the cats will shoot by and avoiding him or his tail can be exciting at the moment.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 18, 2019)

The most recent changes we made were to level out the sidewalks to eliminate trip hazards, and install handrails on the front steps. In previous years we modified the showers to make them safer and installed slip resistant flooring. This is a work in progress. 

I am afraid that many builders seem to think that the people living in these homes will never get older that 45 or develop disabilities of one sort or another. Most of the changes that should be made are obvious, elementary and not that expensive.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2019)

*Be safe AntAnt! 

*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 18, 2019)

Lots of good advice.

I think that you should also look at yourself and make sure that you exercise, eat a healthy diet, keep eyeglasses, hearing aids, etc...  up to date.  These things can help with balance and improve dexterity, range of motion, etc...

Also, think through what you need to do in the event of a trip and fall accident.  Do you have a plan to get yourself back on your feet, contact a neighbor or emergency assistance?  Maybe it's time to think about a medical alert device of some type.  YouTube has some excellent videos for seniors that teach us how to get back on our feet after a fall on the floor or in the tub, get up out of a chair, etc...







Good luck!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

Try not to set things down on the floor, where you might later not expect them to be, and might trip over them.   

Please do not ask how I know this is a good suggestion. 

Welcome to this forum group!


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2019)

There are NO rugs in my house that don't have rubber backing or anti-skid material under them.  And NO thick rugs.
NO slippers, flip flops or any footwear that doesn't have a heel strap. (I'm surprised at how many elderly people don't understand this).
NO slippery floors. I use  a Hurricaine-type spin mop that leaves the floor dry in a few seconds.  NO waxes or polishes.
Chairs that are not stable are disposed of immediately.
I changed all my indoor & outdoor lighting to LED's.  Bright, long lasting & cheap to leave on.  Ideal for high fixtures that require use of a ladder to change bulbs.  Haven't climbed a ladder in 4 years.
Several powerful flashlights & LED lanterns on hand for blackouts & any dimly-lit areas.

Edited to add:  Many falls happen in the bathroom.  Before stepping into the tub, test the bath mat to make sure it's stuck on properly.  Mold develops under it & makes it slippery.  Showers are safer than tubs - mine has those small tiles with lots of grout between them.  They're never slippery even without a mat.  And smooth, tile floors are not good in any room where there will be moisture.  Rubber-backed rugs are good.
Kitchen:  When using the stove, avoid those long, floppy sleeves found on robes.


----------



## AntAnt (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2019)

The only thing I can add is to keep aisles in your home clutter free and arrange furniture so it's easy for you  to navigate.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 19, 2019)

My front room is my rehearsal studio for my band. The scores of cables on the floor, the tripod mic stand legs and guitar stands, all make for a fun obstacle course to keep me in good shape and thinking on my toes. Not recommended for the faint of heart, and a great example of what NOT to have in your home for safety's sake.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 19, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> My front room is my rehearsal studio for my band. The scores of cables on the floor, the tripod mic stand legs and guitar stands, all make for a fun obstacle course to keep me in good shape and thinking on my toes. Not recommended for the faint of heart, and a great example of what NOT to have in your home for safety's sake.


Because you know the hazard is there, you are aware of it and sort of "plan your escape".
You probably have less problems than when something unexpected pops up or down.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Because you know the hazard is there, you are aware of it and sort of "plan your escape".
> You probably have less problems than when something unexpected pops up or down.


Usually, when something unexpected pops up, I'm ready for it! So's the gf!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 19, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Usually, when something unexpected pops up, I'm ready for it! So's the gf!


Like a toilet seat?


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Like a toilet seat?


Uh, yeah, sure, whatever.........


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 19, 2019)

A great place to find good information is call your local Visiting Nurses Assoc. They're in the "field" and are up on the latest innovations for senior safety., They'd be glad to come over and give your place the once over. It may be free or dirt cheap.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

In addition, I suggest choosing which items in each room, that you use most frequently, 
and put those selected items, in places for you to reach most easily.
So you are not climbing up for them, etc

It sounds simple, but many of us have things in their old spots, or in the traditional places, including heavy items up in cupboards, and heavy awkward things taking up counter space, 
or items used less frequently in front of items we use more often.

With some thought, 
items could be rearranged, and moved to the easiest, most accessible places,
 to avoid falling, hurting yourself, or dropping them.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Even if you don't need them now, get bannister rails installed on both sides of the stairs.. I got my husband to install them after I had herniated discs in my lower back some years ago, and they've been an absolute boon helping me upstairs when my back is bad, or even more recently when my kneecap became displaced !!
> 
> Equally a handrail on the wall  in the shower..not one using a suction grip, but a proper one screwed into the wall.!!
> 
> ...



Yes, NOT the suction grip ones.  Those do come loose.  I know from personal experience that those are not safe and are worse than nothing!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2019)

And keep a cell phone on your person or near at hand so you can call if you do need  help.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 19, 2019)

Very interesting topic; the videos about getting up from  a fall 
 should be seen by all seniors and shown at residences like
where I live.  Having you cell phone nearby is an excellent suggestion
and I am going to take mine out of my purse right now.
A medical alert pendant is also a life saver and should be worn at
all times.
Thanks AntAnt for suggesting this topic and well to Senior Forums.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 29, 2019)

First, we would not buy or live in any place with stairs.  
All the doorknobs have been replaced with lever handles.  Simple job screwdriver, six screws.
All light switches have been replaced with "rocker switches" which are easy to nudge with wrist or elbow when carrying something.  Switches for lights are illuminated, switches for ceiling fans are not.  Bathroom has a motion sensor switch, you walk in the light comes on.  When you leave it gives you a minute to get back in bed and then goes off.
Caller ID on the TV screen lets you know which calls to ignore.

Remember that never again will you be as young as you are right this minute.  Plan ahead.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 29, 2019)

The video has a chair nearby, but what if you don't.? I practice getting up. Roll over on your stomach. Raise up on your arms. Bring up one knee as in the video. Then push up with the bent knee and bring up the other leg and knee in a squat position. Rest and slowly raise up. Much easier if there is something to grab onto.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 29, 2019)

Took a class on this sponsored by my local office for the aging...
1-bright lighting inside and out.
2- make sure you reach back and locate the seat you're planning on,especially if your backing into a seat,like with a walker.
3,-raised toilet or one of those risers they sell in catalogs and a grab bar.
4-no throw rugs,or "waterfall" style carpet on stairs.
5- no extension cords
6- keep phone close by your favorite seat,if no life alert,keep a cordless phone and move around the house with it.
7- no standing on chairs,tables to change a lightbulb or kill a mosquito,etc.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2019)

Change the light bulbs so it's brighter especially in these darker months.  Old bulbs don't put out the same lumens as new ones. 
Bright light in the winter is essential and get as much sunlight as you can. You will feel better.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Keep extra flashlights (called torches in UK ?) in more rooms, in low places, and back-up batteries.
Easier and safer to get to and to use, if needed, than candles and matches.


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2019)

We frequently need to get out of bed before morning.  The bedroom is still dark & we should not have to get up & walk to the light switch.  I found a good solution.  I hung a small LED flashlight that I can reach before getting up.  It's pointed at the ceiling, so it floods the whole room with dim light.  Much better than holding it, which concentrates the light in a small area.
Also, if you need glasses, have them available nearby without getting up.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2019)

There are remote ways to turn on lamps without having to get out of bed.

I have a switch on the cord to the lamp  beside the bed.

Checked yesterday at the dollar store.  They have a night light that projects on to the ceiling and supposedly spreads a dim light.  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 1, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> And keep a cell phone on your person or near at hand so you can call if you do need  help.


Good point.  I make sure that I always have the cellphone in my pocket when going out in the yard or to the garage or shed.  I no longer walk to our fields behind the buildings but use the car or riding mower. Nobody'd even hear you yelling if you took a fall back there.

And regarding bedroom lights - -we have all three lights and the oscillating fan connected through a remote on the bed table beside me.  Can turn them all on or off without arising.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Good point.  I make sure that I always have the cellphone in my pocket when going out in the yard or to the garage or shed.  I no longer walk to our fields behind the buildings but use the car or riding mower. Nobody'd even hear you yelling if you took a fall back there.
> 
> And regarding bedroom lights - -we have all three lights and the oscillating fan connected through a remote on the bed table beside me.  Can turn them all on or off without arising.


Yes, great idea.  We can't predict where we will be in an emergency.  I have 6 hand pieces for my cordless phone in every room, plus a land line.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Good suggestions, especially about the rails in the bathtub or shower, and about not leaving unexpected items where you can trip over them. If you do leave an item on the floor where you don't normally have anything there, put it over next to the wall, where you are not likely to walk.

I have one of those life alert systems that I wear, but at times I forget to put it on, so I have a backup system. Every morning at 10:00, I send a text to two of my children, just saying, "Hi."  Of course, sometimes I add something if I have anything to discuss with them, or ask them about. The agreement is that if they don't hear from me by about 10:15, they send me a text asking if everything is OK.  If I don't answer, they call me. If no answer to that, my son is supposed to come over. He has a key to my apartment.  Fortunately, it hasn't happened yet. But we all feel a lot more secure knowing that they are expecting a daily reminder from me.

When getting up at night to use the bathroom (or whatever the reason), always turn on a bedside lamp. Or have a night light in your room. Don't ever try to walk in the dark.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 6, 2019)

We replaced our lighting with 4000k 1‘ X 4’ led units for the kitchen and garage. Also added a round led light at our stairway. Made a big difference in our case. I had no idea how poorly lit our home was until installing the leds. 

No area rugs. 

Floor level led strips near chairs sofas, etc are a good idea if a person has furniture in the the way that may be a trip hazard.  

All the normal handrails etc.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 17, 2019)

I admit I rely a lot on my two very LOUD, protective dogs.


----------



## lukebass (Jan 1, 2020)

Get rid of those throw rugs.  Even the non slip ones are a trip hazard.

There are electric ranges that have an automatic shut off available today.  They can be expensive.  A cheap fix is to get a timer with a clip on it.   After you turn your burner on to heat whatever you are heating set your timer and clip it to your clothing.  It just might keep you from burning your house down.  

Fresh batteries in your smoke detectors.  (Most folks don't look up and those alarms are soon forgotten).


----------



## katlupe (Jan 14, 2020)

Kaila said:


> In addition, I suggest choosing which items in each room, that you use most frequently,
> and put those selected items, in places for you to reach most easily.
> So you are not climbing up for them, etc
> 
> ...


This is what I have done in my kitchen. I now have a corner rack on the counter for some plates and a small baskets for bowls. I had to give up the space at the back of my counters but it is worth it. I had trouble getting things out of the cupboards due to my shoulders. 

I have done it with other things throughout my home. I found I was not using things that were difficult to get. 

I use a rolling walker but I have a stationary one near my bed so I can get out of the bed holding on to it. I also have a grab bar (I bought it on Amazon) on the other side of the bed to make it easier to move around or get up. The rolling walker is good for anyone to walk with inside their home. I need it but I see how useful it is if you need to carry stuff with you from one room to another. I put a tray on it and can carry a plate of food with me. When I go shopping, I keep my purse in the seat and never have to worry about someone trying to grab it from me.

In the bathroom, the only advice I would add is if you have a shower and it is big enough to get a shower chair. I use one and it has made a huge difference. The grab bars inside and outside the shower really help me a lot. My apartment is made for a disabled person and has given me back my independence.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 14, 2020)

Well, Holly and others have covered about everything. I would add that you keep frequently used items at a convenient location. ( I have trouble getting things from the bottom of cabinets, my wife has trouble reaching high places. (Please avoid using a stool.)


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The video has a chair nearby, but what if you don't.? I practice getting up. Roll over on your stomach. Raise up on your arms. Bring up one knee as in the video. Then push up with the bent knee and bring up the other leg and knee in a squat position. Rest and slowly raise up. Much easier if there is something to grab onto.


What when you slip on icy brick sidewalks I did a huge head bang flat on my back I was speed walking on cowboy boots. Two inch heels. I went down so hard I could not get up. I was so dizzy from hitting my head. Someone was in their car watching. No help at all, I laid there for a little while. Winter I long for snowbirding.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 18, 2020)

lukebass said:


> Get rid of those throw rugs.  Even the non slip ones are a trip hazard.
> 
> There are electric ranges that have an automatic shut off available today.  They can be expensive.  A cheap fix is to get a timer with a clip on it.   After you turn your burner on to heat whatever you are heating set your timer and clip it to your clothing.  It just might keep you from burning your house down.
> 
> Fresh batteries in your smoke detectors.  (Most folks don't look up and those alarms are soon forgotten).


This is a great idea about the timer. I've forgotten things I've put on the stove, like when I hard boil eggs (I must admit not that often). A timer would remind me to shut it off.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 18, 2020)

katlupe said:


> This is what I have done in my kitchen. I now have a corner rack on the counter for some plates and a small baskets for bowls. I had to give up the space at the back of my counters but it is worth it. I had trouble getting things out of the cupboards due to my shoulders.
> 
> I have done it with other things throughout my home. I found I was not using things that were difficult to get.
> 
> ...


My husband is disabled and that grab bar you mentioned would be great for him. Could you tell me the exact kind you got on Amazon?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> My husband is disabled and that grab bar you mentioned would be great for him. Could you tell me the exact kind you got on Amazon?


Yes, this is the name of it Essential Medical Supply Height Adjustable Hand Bed Rail with Floor Supports on Amazon.


----------



## win231 (Jan 19, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> This is a great idea about the timer. I've forgotten things I've put on the stove, like when I hard boil eggs (I must admit not that often). A timer would remind me to shut it off.


After a couple of eggs exploded, I learned to never leave the kitchen & do something else when I'm cooking anything.  Even if I need to use the bathroom, I'll turn off the stove.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> This is a great idea about the timer. I've forgotten things I've put on the stove, like when I hard boil eggs (I must admit not that often). A timer would remind me to shut it off.


I have an Alexa that I use almost exclusively as a timer/reminder.  I ask her to remind me in 35 minutes to fold the laundry, or to shut off the water that's filling the pool, or in two minutes to check the garlic toast, or check the pasta, etc., etc.  She also gives my husband a daily reminder to take a pill at 2:00 pm.  

She's not so good on other stuff, but is the best darn timer I've ever had.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2020)

Flashlight on cell phone comes in handy.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 21, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Flashlight on cell phone comes in handy.


I use it all the time! Yesterday I used it to plug something into the back of my computer.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 21, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Yes, this is the name of it Essential Medical Supply Height Adjustable Hand Bed Rail with Floor Supports on Amazon.


Thank you!


----------



## Jamy (Feb 2, 2020)

AntAnt said:


> Hi Everyone,,
> 
> Glad I found this website. I currently find myself living alone in sunny South Florida in a small single family home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manatee (Feb 4, 2020)

Our condo has 2 baths, one with a shower and one with a tub.  The only time the tub is used is when we have visitors.  It is just easier to step into the shower.  There are 3 grab bars in the shower and 2 in the tub.


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

Would it be possible for you to set up a network of acquaintances?  So that you have SOMEone voice calling you each day, and SOMEone dropping in at least once a week, to check on you?  This can even be someone in your situation, senior, alone.  Just agree to call each day, and if the person does not pick up, you respond as they wish (call my son, call 911, whatever)


----------

